

Mars Rover Should Not Get So Much Attention, Say Higgs-Boson Scientists - chmars
http://m.newyorker.com/online/blogs/borowitzreport/2012/08/mars-rover-should-not-get-so-much-attention-say-higgs-boson-scientists.html

======
TallGuyShort
I'm embarrassed by how long it took my to realize I was reading satire - but
in case anybody missed it the author is Andy Borowitz - it's definitely
satire.

~~~
ChuckMcM
I started out saying 'Oh really!?' and then realized it was pretty well done
satire. When I hit this quote:

 _“I don’t think we should be too quick to use the word ‘scientist’ here.
Honestly, anyone can grow a Mohawk and put on a headset and look cool and all,
but that hardly makes you a scientist. Let’s see some of these dudes discover
a particle or something along those lines. I mean, come on.”_

I just knew it was not serious.

------
stewie2
I think Mars Rover deserves more attention than that of Olympics.

